# Hymer B544 LED lamps to replace Halogen



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

Anyone any experience of replacing the halogen interior lamps in a Hymer B544 with LED lamps?

I would like to know the "correct" ones to buy and where to buy them from.

thanks

Andrew


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Not sure what light fittings you have ?

Have a look here

Dave.


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

davesport said:


> Not sure what light fittings you have ?
> 
> Have a look here
> 
> Dave.


Hmm. Dunno how to specify the fittings! There are 2 domed roof lights switched near the entrance door, and 2 domed lights with built-in switches. Also a "dinette lamp" and an extractor lamp and a bed lamp. And a 4 lamp unit in the "bathroom".

Andrew


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*LED lights*

HI

We have a Hymer 544 with similar lights to you. We have replaced the halogen bulbs with LEDs. Initially we went for the cold variety but the ambience was not good. We changed to the warm ones and although that improved the feeling of the light it was not quite as bright as the cold. The big advantage is the electric consumption which was reduced to 0.5 amps with all the lights on!!!!!. The whole thing is swings and roundabouts as you pay £9.00 PER led BULB so with all the lights changed you are looking at £50-£60. my advice is to buy one of each and test them out before you commit yourself to a full fitout. The bulb cluster that you need are the side mounted pins which fit in your existing socket for the halogen bulbs. Two or three places sell them. We got ours from Leisurepower in Warrington. Just Google up their website and order them online.

Hope this helps........... Keep em waxed ............ Ned


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: LED lights - LesiurePower*



ned said:


> We got ours from Leisurepower in Warrington. Just Google up their website and order them online.
> 
> Hope this helps........... Keep em waxed ............ Ned


Thanks Ned. VEry helpful info. I went on the LeisurePower site http://www.leisurepower.co.uk/acatalog/6sdg4c.html and these lamps are now £11 !!

cheers

Andrew

Does waxing them make them wane-proof?


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

*My verdict on LED lamps*

Thanks to all those who replied. FWIW here are my findings:

I bought 2 white 6xLED G4 (side replacement) lamps and used them in the fittings under the lockers where my table is (Hymer B544 - dinette layout).

They are colder and slightly less bright than the quartz lamps - and seem to have a narrower "beam". The cold light is good for reading and using PC tho.

I bought 2 warm white 6xLED G4 for the dome fittings in the ceiling. These are somwhat whiter than the quartz - but I think the quartz were too "yellow" anyway. The light level is a little less and not spread as wide as quartz. You can see the 6 LEDs (rather than a single quartz source) through the diffuser which is a little odd and unexpected.

Overall I prefer both types of LED to the quartz - a purer light and (judging from their electrical ratings) a lot less battery power needed!

because of lower power rating I now regularly put all 4 lights on - whereas I used to try to have only 1 or 2 on. So this is a definite benefit.

The bright white were from LeisurePower in Warrington £11 each +P&P.
The warm white were from Future-Green-Light on eBay£8 each inP&P.

Both suppliers were very fast - arrived within 3 days of ordering!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We have a member, who offers a discount on LED lighting to subscribers and I can vouch for their products, service and prices, suggest you contact them for advice.

Go to subscriber discounts and search on "Aten Lighting"


----------



## SorC (Oct 3, 2005)

I have swapped 4 of our halogen bulbs for soft white unnts that have 21 leds in them our power consumption has reduced to a point where we no ;onger worry about leaving these lights on. They porvide a cosy ambience for relaxing and watching TV but Chrissie found the one over her seat a bit weak for reading so I've swapped that back to a halogen nulb. I got ours from MMl electrics at this link http://www.leisure-electrics.co.uk/ at the time they were 4 for about £25. Since we use the french aires a lot and often without electric we find we can go for a good few days without fear of running down the battery. Ours is also a Hymer B544. If you look at this website you will find the bulbs you need and also LED units to fit almost any other type of bulb. Another alternative is to purchase those Osma stick on 'dab it' LED units sold in plasces like B&Q for a couple of pounds.
SorC


----------

